

Fighting climate change with massive geoengineered forests in Brazil - economixt
http://www.economixt.com/2009/08/geo-engineering-and-climate-change-can-artificial-tree-farms-really-be-the-answer/

======
frankjef
Wow, geo-engineering. The Orwellian Earth.

